# What's new in 24h watches?



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Apologies for the lazy question, but I've been out of the watch-watching scene for a while and want to catch up.

Any new models out recently that have caused a stir?


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I can't recall how long you've been away but in Jan/Feb many of us were picking up watches from the new Vostok 03093x range.

I'm not aware of anything else that's appeared on the scene since then. That's probably a good thing for the budget.


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Cheers Nedd!

No I hadn't seen them.


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

.
RAKETA changed their range of 24h watches a little bit.
And VASCO offered 4 different mechanical watches.

cheers, Michael


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks Topaz

I'd been waiting on Armourlite's promised 24h watch and what they've released is...this.

Is it functionally a GMT? I can't even tell.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

It's a reverse GMT. The GMT hand is the large hand and the 12-hour is the smaller inner hand. It's configured the same as the No-Watch Traveler.

It also runs on the ubiquitous Ronda 515.24H movement. I am increasingly irritated by this movement and discount watches for consideration when I see they use that movement.

One thing I've noticed about the Traveler is that it has a heavy second hand (a cute little aeroplane). This watch has had more fresh batteries than most of my other No-Watches combined and I suspect the second hand is the cause. The IsoBrite second hand looks to have a tube on its end so I wouldn't be surprised if it also chews through batteries at a great rate.

Lose the 12-hour hand and I'd be a bit more interested, if only for the tritium tubes.


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

Ftumch said:


> Thanks Topaz
> 
> I'd been waiting on Armourlite's promised 24h watch and what they've released is...this.
> 
> Is it functionally a GMT? I can't even tell.


OK - maybe that's not a 100% 24h watch ... but I still like the style.
However, I also find the watch very expensive.
:-(


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

There's also slightly different variety of Vostk 24 hr available in navy blue and cream 42 mm dial variants

https://komandirskie.com/catalog/vostok/pilot/chasy_pilot_t2/
https://komandirskie.com/catalog/vostok/pilot/chasy_pilot_t3/


----------



## TOPAZ (Jul 11, 2015)

bearwithwatch said:


> There's also slightly different variety of Vostk 24 hr available in navy blue and cream 42 mm dial variants
> 
> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/vostok/pilot/chasy_pilot_t2/
> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/vostok/pilot/chasy_pilot_t3/


The cream dial variation ... imho the better alternative:









@all: have a nice weekend !

Michael


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

TOPAZ said:


> The cream dial variation ... imho the better alternative:
> 
> Michael


10800 RUB with 10% discount = 138€. Price seems to be a bit higher unless there is something striking and distinctive from the rest in the crowd.


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

Vostok seems to be making a new hand-winding 24 hour watch with date, the 2424 movement.






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Командирские 2424/280193


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




www.vostokinc.com


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

The specs say 'Instant calendar'. Does this mean it will be easy to set the date? How very novel that would be for a Vostok!


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

ned-ludd said:


> The specs say 'Instant calendar'. Does this mean it will be easy to set the date? How very novel that would be for a Vostok!


Knowing their movements, No. "Instant date" just means that the date flips immediately around midnight, not gradually like with movements that starts to change and finishes around 2 or 3 hours.

But what I really want is obtain the 2424 movement and swap the 2431 in my 24h Vostok for a slimmer profile.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

I had the 2424/280193 in my shopping cart, ready to buy, when I realised I didn't like the case (or the decorative shield).








On that ZULU strap it looks like it would get caught on things and hurt when it did. 
If there was a bracelet that smoothed off the case shoulders I might be more interested.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

ned-ludd said:


> I had the 2424/280193 in my shopping cart, ready to buy, when I realised I didn't like the case (or the decorative shield).


That heraldry is a major turn off for me. A redstar of Russian airforce would've suffice.


----------



## OldBoldPilot (Dec 12, 2019)

Ftumch said:


> I'd been waiting on Armourlite's promised 24h watch and what they've released is...this.


Wow. Plastic case, plastic band, $15 movement, and they ask $595? No way.


----------



## Spritrig (Dec 21, 2018)

ned-ludd said:


> I had the 2424/280193 in my shopping cart, ready to buy, when I realised I didn't like the case (or the decorative shield).
> View attachment 15378160
> 
> On that ZULU strap it looks like it would get caught on things and hurt when it did.
> If there was a bracelet that smoothed off the case shoulders I might be more interested.


Thanks for sharing this! I just ordered the last one in Komandirskie's stock. It'll be my first 24h dial, and I love the shield. It's pretty fancy for a Vostok dial. Strange case and 24h dial could get some attention. I have a frequent Vostok habit. The 24h dial looks more military than the Ratnik 6e4-2. 





Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Командирские 2424/280193


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Ftumch said:


> Apologies for the lazy question, but I've been out of the watch-watching scene for a while and want to catch up.
> 
> Any new models out recently that have caused a stir?


Out of my 36 watch collection I only own the one. That said, I can't help wondering why all watches since the start of time aren't 24 hour, it just seams to make more sense.


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

Bumping this old thread with the same question. I've been out of the loop on watches this year.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe (5 mo ago)

Ftumch said:


> Bumping this old thread with the same question. I've been out of the loop on watches this year.


You’re in luck because I just remembered that Vostok has released a few new 24-hour watches this year in its K35, K13, K18, and K02 Komandirskies, including a noon-on-top 24hr watch. As my lucky would have it, that last one thankfully uses “00” for midnight lol. Would be nice if they all had “0”, Vostok.






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Амфибия 13к


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com



















Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Командирские 18021А


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc.com














Personally I have only seen a couple non-vender pictures of these K02s. So idk how popular they are in comparison to their K35 counterparts; the latter of which I’ve seen way more pictures of. I will say that it’s nice to see a useful countup bezel instead of one that’s only good for 15 minutes. Would be nice to see that on the K35s. It uses the 2431.01 movement, so it willing have self-chuffing. Tho interestingly, one will only be able to chuff one’s bits at 10 MPa and not 20 MPa like the other 24-hour K35s






Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - официальный сайт. Командирские 2431


Чистопольский часовой завод Восток




vostokinc-com.translate.goog


----------



## CasualAsCanBe (5 mo ago)

ned-ludd said:


> I had the 2424/280193 in my shopping cart, ready to buy, when I realised I didn't like the case (or the decorative shield).
> View attachment 15378160
> 
> On that ZULU strap it looks like it would get caught on things and hurt when it did.
> If there was a bracelet that smoothed off the case shoulders I might be more interested.


I’m considering getting this watch. Personally, the heraldry isn’t my favorite but I don’t dislike it and imo it’s not out-of-place. Thinking about asking around to see what owners of this watch what their experience with it has been.


----------



## Ftumch (Sep 18, 2017)

CasualAsCanBe said:


> You’re in luck because I just remembered that Vostok has released a few new 24-hour watches this year


Thanks!

Very interested in the 35085. Been wanting a 12-at-top.


----------

